# Things are HOT at Charlie's!!



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

This just in, video of Charlie trying to beat the heat. :smt025

http://www.bofunk.com/video/2884/call_on_me.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Apparently - I see that :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Poor Charlie. 

Looks like he needs some help.

WM


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Poor Charlie.
> 
> Looks like he needs some help.
> 
> WM


+2 1/2

I had to watch it twice to truly understand his situation. Poor guy!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ok.......You promised you wouldn't post that if I sent it to you. What if .......never mind, I'm gettin' busy.............get back with you later............mabyed...........Ahhhhhhhh....................l. :smt048 :smt048


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Poor Charlie.
> 
> Looks like he needs some help.
> 
> WM


Negative, no help needed.......................................................yet! I'm auditioning for the Pacific island party. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Need another cigar yet?? :smt025 :smt025


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Not yet...........still tryin' to catch my breath.............


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll bet......rayer: rayer:


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Charlie needs his AC fixed REAL soon !!!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

pace yourself Bro, pace yourself.... :smt043


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Thor said:


> Charlie needs his AC fixed REAL soon !!!


:smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

We're doin' the ice cube thing now...............................EEEEAAIIIII!!!!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt026 :heart: :smt043 

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Not yet...........still tryin' to catch my breath.............


r u ded yet? :mrgreen:


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> r u ded yet? :mrgreen:


So THAT'S where you went off to, eh? :smt018


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> So THAT'S where you went off to, eh? :smt018


You said I could if I took pictures.:smt033


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> You said I could if I took pictures.:smt033


That was only if I was in the pics, too! 

:smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> That was only if I was in the pics, too!
> 
> :smt082 :smt082


I DID take some of you. Don't you remember? :smt025 :smt025


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> I DID take some of you. Don't you remember? :smt025 :smt025


No....

What was it you made me drink again....? :smt077


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> No....
> 
> What was it you made me drink again....? :smt077


Who, me? :smt025

I'll post the video in a little while. :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Who, me? :smt025
> 
> I'll post the video in a little while. :smt077


You mean the one of Charlie doing body shots off of Fabio?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

M2 - wasn't that you in the little pink number????


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> M2 - wasn't that you in the little pink number????


No, the sheer blue-green outfit. :smt077


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Oooooo La La


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Oooooo La La


Don't you need to go and get some more popcorn? :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Did somebody say popcorn?



:watching:


----------

